# Jumeirah International renamed to Jumeirah & new name for Emirates Towers!!!



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

For me I think the main reason for this reform is that CEO dont want his head to be cut from the company after joining Dubai Holding.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

then you'll like this one 



Jumeirah to manage the prestigious Dubai Towers - Doha

Dubai International Properties has awarded the contract for the management of the hotel at the recently launched Dubai Towers - Doha to , Jumeirah, the Dubai based luxury international hospitality group.
Qatar: 1 minute ago









Gerald Lawless, CEO of Jumeirah. 


An agreement to this effect was signed by Farhan Faraidooni, CEO of Dubai International Properties and Gerald Lawless, CEO of Jumeirah.. 

'Many leading international hotel chains competed for the management of the Dubai Towers -Doha. However, we chose Jumeirah, the world-class luxury hospitality group as it is known for providing impeccable standards of quality service," stated Faraidooni. 

He added that, 'We trust that by managing Dubai Towers - Doha, Jumeirah will redefine quality benchmarks in the hotel services sector in the country.' 

Gerald Lawless, CEO of Jumeirah commented, 'We are delighted that Dubai International Properties has awarded the management of this prestigious hotel development to Jumeirah'. Lawless added, 'This contract represents a significant step forward in the expansion of Jumeirah, and brings into our portfolio a hotel development of world class quality in architechture and design. 

Jumeirah properties are regarded as among the most luxurious and innovative in the world and have won numerous international travel and tourism awards. The Dubai based luxury hospitality group encompasses the world renowned Burj Al Arab, the world's most luxurious hotel, the multi-award winning Jumeirah Beach Hotel, Jumeirah Emirates Towers, Jumeirah Beach Club Resort and Spa, Madinat Jumeirah and Jumeirah Bab Al Shams Desert Resort & Spa. The group, formerly known as Jumeirah International launched it's new corporate brand identity in Dubai last week. 

Rising majestically from the shores of Doha's West Bay, Dubai Towers - Doha will have a five-star international hotel that will feature 146 luxurious rooms and suites serviced apartments furnished in an elegant contemporary décor and equipped with the latest hi-tech data communication solutions to meet the needs of today's discerning corporate traveller. 

'The hotel will be ideal for businessmen and travellers who come to Doha to visit the companies which will soon open within and around the project. This is precisely because the hotel is located in the heart of the business district of Doha,' Faraidooni pointed out. The hotel's function and business facilities include a business centre, ballrooms, meeting rooms and an executive boardroom. 

Soaring 80-storeys 
The project is being designed by Dubai International Properties, following the latest and the most unique in contemporary architecture and refined interiors. The 80 storey hotel will be designed to capture magnificent views of the Arabian Gulf and the sparkling lights of the city of Doha at night. 

In addition, the hotel will include 166 furnished apartments ranging from 1-4 bedrooms. All residents will enjoy the exceptional facilities such as swimming pools, health club, shopping outlets, and ample parking spaces. 

The Dubai Towers - Doha will offer 80 retail units and an elegant shopping boulevard which will house the latest couture within a collection of chic boutiques. The 23,000 square metre shopping boulevard will also feature a wide range of restaurants offering cuisine from around the world.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

my father knows him personally
he's an event manager and they have to do with each other most of the time for hotel deals for events of all kinds

participants of all these events mainly stay in any jumeirah (international) hotels

he's a good man!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

He is smart too


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

My dads known him since the 70's.

he started off as a head waiter in a restaurant at the le meridien [used to be forte grand] then became manager of that then the hotel, then the hotel group for uae, then middle east, then he quit to found Jumeriah international.


anyhow their is a big ad in the gulf news business section, and bacicly says that jumeriah is part of dubai holding.

so ths is about as surprising as it can get.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ What is so surprising? We knew since the begining that Jumeirah (International) is part of Dubai Holdings


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

An alternative take on the renaming:

In the Olden Days of Arabia, when the oil-boom migration from tents to palaces was starting to take place, there are endless examples of wily westerners conning millions of oily dollars out of trusting sheikhs. Even in more recent times, fact and folklore turn up many a tale of bogus businessmen enjoying six months of Burj-luxury-hospitality at a local consortium's expense, only to vanish into the night along with their phantom projects.

One would imagine that in these more enlightened, more educated times, the average dishdash would have wised up. Apparently not.

So instead imagine the sheer glee of a bunch of ponytails, shovelling wheelbarrow-loads of dirhams into their bank vaults, after managing to cream eight million dollars out of a UAE company in a "rebranding" exercise.

What did they have to do? Merely cut out half of its name and doodle a logo looking like someone dragged a fork through British Gas.

Every year, billions of dollars are spent worldwide on branding. It is the phantom project of the 21st century: intangible, immeasurable, and as industry experts even admit, often an "obscene waste of money" for clients. To misquote the Bard:

_"it is a tale
Told to an idiot, full, of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing._

http://www.livejournal.com/users/istara/90577.html?mode=reply


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i like the logo


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

It _does_ remind me of some posh gas company


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

apparently they want to make it as familiar as hilton, but in a more sheraton/hyatt mould...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

So in other words, a single name, but without a scandalous ***** for an heiress....


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Jumeirah sets eyes abroad with new brand and portfolio recast *

Dubai : 
As part of its plan to become a major international player, Dubai-based hospitality group Jumeirah has decided to play a bigger role in the management of luxury hotels and resorts worldwide.

With the change of its corporate identity from Jumeirah International to Jumeirah, the group will rebrand its portfolio of luxury hotels before year-end and establish it as a Dubai luxury brand for its expansion plans worldwide.

The company, which became part of Dubai Holding, a government-owned diversified group of leading Dubai-based businesses and projects late last year, aims to manage 40 luxury hotels, including its existing properties. Its future plans are to acquire the management of high-end hotels and resorts in major cities around the world.

Gulf News spoke to Gerald Lawless, chief executive officer of Jumeirah, to find the group's strategy of going to the next plane and unfurling its wings further at the international level. Excerpts:

Gulf News: Why did Jumeirah join hands with Dubai Holding?

Gerald Lawless: Since we joined Dubai Holding at the end of last year, it has really given us the opportunity to go forward and develop Jumeirah as a brand on the international hotel scene. We want to be in the region but we are heading to compete in the international market and want Jumeirah as brand being international player in the hospitality industry.

Because of our colleagues in Dubai Holding, we are heading very quickly to achieve our goals. We are working very closely with our colleagues in Dubai Holding, such as Dubai Investment Group, Dubai International Capital and Dubai International Properties, Dubai Properties with regard to development regionally and internationally.

Also, we benefit from the synergy which exists between all the groups at Dubai Holding as it will help us in the evolution of the company as an international force. They have entities that specialise in real estate investment, venture capitalism and other similar areas.

What are your future plans locally, regionally and internationally?

Essentially, what we want to be at Jumeirah is a management company. We will manage the properties. Although we will continue to own our properties in Dubai but we acquire properties worldwide to manage them.

Our platform for future growth would be the investment already made in Jumeirah in Dubai and then we would be able to develop internationally, managing investors' properties.

We recently signed an agreement with Dubai International Properties at Dubai Holding to run their new hotel that they are developing in Doha.

Internationally, we would like to be in some of the major gateway cities in the world. We are negotiating properties in some major cities such as Paris, Shanghai, Beijing, Hong Kong, Milan and New York. We are already managing two properties in London. Mainly, we want to be on the routes where Emirates airline flies.

However, we don't want to participate in specific investment ventures because we can always go for our partners in Dubai Holding and ask them to invest in properties and we can manage them.

Are you also targeting the management of luxury resorts and the leisure business?

We are also looking to develop the resort side. We are trying to have our presence at major resort locations such as Maldives, Mauritius, some places in Australia and South Africa as well as in the Caribbean.

As far as the leisure business is concerned, we have a lot of expertise in running water parks now, such as Wild Wadi. Currently, we are talking to various investors in Dubailand with a view to looking at some activities there.

How do you see competition with other international hospitality groups?

We very much want to project Jumeirah as Dubai based luxury hospitality group. In terms of quality of our operations, we believe we have a reputation right at the top end of the market as we stand today. And we would be pleased if this evolves out of Dubai. We are already competing very effectively with the best in the business.

Do you think Dubai needs more hotels?

Of course yes, more hotels are needed in Dubai in order to achieve the tourism targets that have been set. A large number of hotels are already planned and I am sure they would succeed because there is enough demand in the market.

Will Jumeirah open any new hotels in Dubai?

Jumeirah under the banner of Dubai Holding will have at least five hotels during the next four to five years.

How is Jumeirah different from other hospitality groups?

Apart from having beautiful properties including Burj Al Arab, the world's most luxurious hotel, Jumeirah Beach Hotel, Jumeirah Emirates Tower, Jumeirah Beach Club Resort and Spa, Madinat Jumeirah and Jumeirah Bab Al Shams Desert Resort and Spa, we are focused on customer services.

With highly motivated and friendly staff, we believe this leads to great loyalty on the part of our guests.

LOCAL INTEREST
Emiratisation in core focus

Jumeirah is committed to the UAE's emiratisation programme, said Gerald Lawless, chief executive officer of Jumeirah.
"We have had great success this year in attracting UAE nationals into our company. We received more than 300 applications from nationals who came to attend our open day organised recently," Lawless said.
The number of nationals who want to take up a career in the hospitality industry is increasing, as there is now greater acceptability among them for careers in this industry.
Currently, around 10,000 people of 90 nationalities are working with Jumeirah.


----------

